# Ocean Vintage Military - Strap Suggestions?



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just received my Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military yesterday, and I've been very pleased with it so far. The accuracy has been essentially spot on, since I set the time some 18 hours ago, and the testing on the Timegrapher suggests that it has very little positional variance (less than 5 seconds between positions, and within +/- 3 seconds in all positions) at least when the watch is fully wound.










I'm now contemplating strap options, I'm partial to the olive green Nato option, but am also considering:

1. Hirsch Mariner (strap is waterproof to 100m)










2. Brady Sailcloth










3. 22/22 Crocodile Strap










4. Mesh bracelet










If you have photos of your OVM on straps like these, or have any other suggestions, please post them here. Thanks.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

I also just got my OVM.

I ordered this one from DAGAZ:










Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I like a curved end strap which fits snugly against the watch case. The Hirsch Medici is the nicest leather strap I have ever used. Fitted with a deployant clasp, the Medici wears very comfortably. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

How about the Steinhart caramel pilot strap. That would be a nice combo....


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I think that Bradley Sailcloth would look pretty good on it too.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of crown & buckle. Brown Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle

Bomber or Benton...


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

GoBuffs11 said:


> I'm a big fan of crown & buckle. Brown Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle
> 
> Bomber or Benton...


Actually the black Benton with the tan stitching would be a great mach also:

Benton - 22mm Black Buffalo - Crown and Buckle


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Astropin said:


> Actually the black Benton with the tan stitching would be a great mach also:
> 
> Benton - 22mm Black Buffalo - Crown and Buckle


yeah, that one does look nice


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

Astropin said:


> Actually the black Benton with the tan stitching would be a great mach also:
> 
> Benton - 22mm Black Buffalo - Crown and Buckle


hey! i thought the same thing and actually bought that benton a month ago to go with my OVM that came in two days ago. 

i'll post a pic when i get home from work so you'll get an idea.

EDIT: Updated with iphone pics. hopefully not to shoddy.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your OVM. Enjoy it !
As far as straps go, the OVM is without doubt, a homage to the original Milsub, and as such IMHO looks great only on Natos or Zulus. Other strap options and bracelets, while some prefer them, don't really do the OVM justice ! That coupled with the fact that the OVM, as do the other Oceans, has longer lugs, which leave an unsightly gap between the strap and watch head. That is unless you fit integrated style rubber or leather straps. You can't go wrong with Natos or Zulus, Black, Grey, Olive or even leather Natos, and replace the existing skinny springbars with more beefy ones, while you are at it !

Regards,



















Some shots of my Babies !!!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrtas on your OVM.

i don't have this Watch but if i did, i'd mount a Beige Nato or Canvas Strap on it .

also Check out djs86 Post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new...ilitary-green-nav-b-chrono-ii-dlc-734365.html

the Cordura looks very much like Canvas. i think Both Green and Beige Colors Make a great Combo with OVM.

Cheers


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

massives said:


> hey! i thought the same thing and actually bought that benton a month ago to go with my OVM that came in two days ago.
> 
> i'll post a pic when i get home from work so you'll get an idea.
> 
> EDIT: Updated with iphone pics. hopefully not to shoddy.


I think that looks Fantastic! I need to go order one of those. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## uzapuca (Oct 30, 2009)

I do like very much the subtle grey/blueish/green NATO band color reviewed in wornandwound. I think it is a superb and very elegant color combination.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats on your OVM, enjoy and wear it in good health. 

I don't have the OVM, but I'm willing to bet Peter Gunny's Ocean1 series strap will look awesome on it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

I find it amusing to see how much the Nato and other military type straps are in favor of today's Milsub type watches owners.

Back in the 60s/70s, the lucky holder of a Milsub would not use the military strap when wearing their Milsub out in civilian's world.

The French military users of milsubs wore it on the bracelet some of the time, and with a black perlon strap for diving with the Watch fitted to the navigation board.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kelt06 said:


> I find it amusing to see how much the Nato and other military type straps are in favor of today's Milsub type watches owners.
> 
> Back in the 60s/70s, the lucky holder of a Milsub would not use the military strap when wearing their Milsub out in civilian's world.
> 
> The French military users of milsubs wore it on the bracelet some of the time, and with a black perlon strap for diving with the Watch fitted to the navigation board.


I'm amused as well. Not being a fan of either NATO or Zulu type straps, The Perlon looks better to me, if the buckles were more robust, I would use them in lieu of.

For use on the water and at sea, I stick to metal bracelets, rubber and carbon fiber straps or waterproof leather.

Off the water, I like high quality, thick leather straps or OEM bracelets.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> I'm amused as well. Not being a fan of either NATO or Zulu type straps, The Perlon looks better to me, if the buckles were more robust, I would use them in lieu of./.....


Perlon straps by Eulit from Germany have good solid buckles, an advantage of perlon beside the micro adjustments is that it doesn't stretch when wet.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

I've got a black Perlon 22mm on order. I think it could look very vintage and very cool. I might swap the cheap buckle out for a nicer one. Will post a pic on my OVM when it arrives.


----------



## photog (Apr 16, 2014)

kelt06 said:


> I find it amusing to see how much the Nato and other military type straps are in favor of today's Milsub type watches owners.
> 
> Back in the 60s/70s, the lucky holder of a Milsub would not use the military strap when wearing their Milsub out in civilian's world.
> 
> The French military users of milsubs wore it on the bracelet some of the time, and with a black perlon strap for diving with the Watch fitted to the navigation board.


Maybe someone who knows better than I do, can chime in on this, but if I'm not mistaken, the original Milsubs had solid fixed bars instead of spring bars to hold the straps. They didn't have any choice but to wear Nato straps. Not so amusing if you consider that.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

photog said:


> Maybe someone who knows better than I do, can chime in on this, but if I'm not mistaken, the original Milsubs had solid fixed bars instead of spring bars to hold the straps. They didn't have any choice but to wear Nato straps. Not so amusing if you consider that.


You are referring to the British Milsubs Mle 5517 while I am reminiscing about the French Rolex and Tudor Submariner bought off the shelf with their bracelet and removable spring bars, these were not Milsub by design but by destination.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

So the 5517 issued to the British had fixed spring bars but the French issue not. I learn something every day.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

kelt06 said:


> You are referring to the British Milsubs Mle 5517 while I am reminiscing about the French Rolex and Tudor Submariner bought off the shelf with their bracelet and removable spring bars, these were not Milsub by design but by destination.


Yes, but the OVM is clearly a homage to the 5517 Milsub specifically.


----------



## Diver300M (Nov 12, 2014)

A sand colored NATO strap would look great.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

NATO Sand and Black five stripe "Bond" style looks superb


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

These are my favorite two Nato's that I use with my OVM.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Great shots guys, and a lot of great strap options. For me, this watch begs for crocodile. My OVM is still on bracelet, but I am going to try a nice croc strap, and see how it works.


----------



## chford (Apr 19, 2011)

As a color-blind individual who owns this watch...what color is the lume? Because I was thinking of looking for a strap that compliments that color.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Pilot2 said:


> Great shots guys, and a lot of great strap options. For me, this watch begs for crocodile. My OVM is still on bracelet, but I am going to try a nice croc strap, and see how it works.


If you go for a leather strap, make sure that the strap at the lug end is really thick. The lugs are a loooong way from the case on the OVM and unless the strap fills up quite a bit of that gap, it looks weird. The Hirsch Liberty, for example, is a lovely strap, but is thin at the lug ends (i.e. not much leather round the spring bar holes), and doesn't look right.


----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

These are photos of my Ocean Vintage Military on a navy blue, sand, and black NATO, as well as a leather NATO. My preference at the moment is the navy blue NATO strap.

Perhaps it's a bit cliched to wear a MilSub on a NATO strap, but I have other more appropriate watches for when I feel like wearing something with a leather strap.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I also don't own this watch but have handled in person. Were it in my watch box, it would be worn on the Steinhart Old Havana strap. Great natural color that earns a superb patina with age, and that compliments the OVM markers nicely.

Here are some pics of the strap on my old FO.


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

ciclismosam said:


> View attachment 2103458


Nice! Which nato strap is this?


----------



## beau007 (Jan 4, 2012)

DONCORO said:


> View attachment 2108266
> 
> View attachment 2108274
> 
> ...


Wow! Those all look great! Who makes them?


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

All these great strpas pictures is giving some ideas for my OVM...


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

dwat said:


> Nice! Which nato strap is this?


It is this one from strapcode, Nato 22mm Heat Sealed Heavy Nylon Watch band Brushed Buckle - Military Grey

Really happy with the quality of this one too.


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

I do like the looks of this strap on the OVM...


mui.richard said:


> Congrats on your OVM, enjoy and wear it in good health.
> 
> I don't have the OVM, but I'm willing to bet Peter Gunny's Ocean1 series strap will look awesome on it.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my Eulit Perlon strap on my Rolex Sub, not my OVM. My 22mm version hasn't turned up yet so I can't try it on my OVM.









Impressions of the strap:
+ Very light but very strong
+ simpler than a NATO - a more streamlined look, with only one layer of material under the caseback
+ perfect fit attainable by virtue of there being no holes
+ looks cool and retro

I now have a "Eulit" Panama perlon and a generic perlon. The Eulit version is way ahead of the generic one, with a much nicer buckle, thicker material and a tighter weave, so if you fancy a perlon, try to find a Eulit.


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

I put the stainless steel bracelet away without using it, and installed a Hirsch Traveler leather strap. The contrasting stitching on the strap complements the color of the vintage lume.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jfen_2003 (Jan 15, 2015)

What is the consensus on rubber straps? Especially if worn to swim/dive? I've seen single piece, NATO and true rubber link bracelets.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

jfen_2003 said:


> What is the consensus on rubber straps? Especially if worn to swim/dive? I've seen single piece, NATO and true rubber link bracelets.


I have found with rubber straps that you really get what you pay for. A 22mm Isofrane is gorgeous - soft, stretchy, comfortable....and £90 in the UK. So are the £150 Rubber Bs that fit Rolexes. The £10 rubber straps you get from *bay look great but I find they are horrible in use - the are not stretchy enough to be comfortable, the insides of the keepers rub, and most of them give me allergies. i have bought several over the years and never kept one on a watch for more than a day.

It is never hot enough here to comment on whether they are uncomfortable in hot weather.

One major snag I have found which for me makes them questionable for serious underwater use with watches with "blind" lug holes like the OVM: if the tunnel of the lug hole in the strap grips the spring bar, it can pull it out of the watch quite easily and bye bye watch. For this reason I only use rubber straps on my "thru"-lug hole watches - Rolex 14060 and O1V, and I use shoulderless spring bars.

Funnily enough, the Isofrane I have looks superb on the O1V but I just didn't like it nor any rubber on my OVM. I think leather is best for the OVM, especially black or the Brown Marine Officer.


----------



## TheMaestro (Feb 16, 2006)

Recently got me this OVM and slapped a hand made cayman strap on it. Made by a Dutchman from the Dutch watch forum.
He really makes great straps.
Hope you like.
I know this kind of strap actually does not belong on a diver but I love the combo.


----------



## Rick-F (Jan 14, 2015)

I have deployed a leather NATO strap on my OVM. The strap has been slightly modified . . .


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

from the archives, a great leather strap made by "Relic"



relic said:


> Hi mate its one of the ones that i make, its made out of vintage British saddle leather and its got a impression in the leather, this is it after wearing it all most ever day for the past few months. its gone a lovely dark colour and will only get better with age, i think it will out live me !!!!!!
> And this is a dog collar that i made with the same leather
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

ovm on steinhart shark strap


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that white stitching helps echoing the white markers on the watch bezel, or you could go for old yellow stitching to echo the dial markers, in any case a classic diver design looks good on a leather strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

OVM V1 on 22m Hirsch Liberty with Deployant. Black with white stitching would look good as well. Love the thickness and feel of these straps.


----------



## Diver300M (Nov 12, 2014)

OD canvas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I wear mine on a NATO most of the time or this distressed leather I bought back in the days from Steinhart :



I was recently trying this one out too but still not 100% sure:


----------



## RedXds (Feb 24, 2013)

I like it. It's different but I dig it!


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

uzapuca said:


> I do like very much the subtle grey/blueish/green NATO band color reviewed in wornandwound. I think it is a superb and very elegant color combination.
> 
> View attachment 2078674
> View attachment 2078690


whered you get that nato?? I looked on worn and wound but could not find!?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

On a black leather strap


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

So excited to try a leather NATO on my OVM but a little worried about take the bracelet off.. Has anyone had any trouble let getting the bracelet back on? Or damaged the spring bars in the process? 

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

vicko5000 said:


> So excited to try a leather NATO on my OVM but a little worried about take the bracelet off.. Has anyone had any trouble let getting the bracelet back on? Or damaged the spring bars in the process?


The bracelet is easy to take off and put back on.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

mleok said:


> The bracelet is easy to take off and put back on.


Thanks for the response... I wear pretty much all my watches on Natos or Zulus
But im so reluctant with this one! Here goes nothing!

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

vicko5000 said:


> Thanks for the response... I wear pretty much all my watches on Natos or Zulus
> But im so reluctant with this one! Here goes nothing!


Since putting the OVM on a Zulu, I've never gone back to the bracelet.


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

mleok said:


> Since putting the OVM on a Zulu, I've never gone back to the bracelet.


Hahaha that's what I'm worried about.. Then I go back to not having any watch on a bracelet...

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta get this for the OVM


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

vicko5000 said:


> whered you get that nato?? I looked on worn and wound but could not find!?


I think Crown and Buckle has a steel grey colored nato.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

I love this combo !

~[/URL


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Here a few shots


















































Sent from my HTC One


----------



## vicko5000 (Feb 27, 2011)

thejames1 said:


>


Is that a Cordura NATO/Zulu style strap?

If so, is the fit tight against the spring bars?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

It is a Strapcode canvas NATO, fairly thick, but not really tight between the case and spring bars.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

vicko5000 said:


> Is that a Cordura NATO/Zulu style strap?
> 
> If so, is the fit tight against the spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Replied above.

Sent from my HTC One


----------

